# Saw the holy spirit work last night



## j_seph (Aug 31, 2015)

We went to evening church service yesterday to hear a friend preach for his last time in the church we attend before he begins an 11 month, 11 country mission trip. My girlfriends daughter whom hasn't been in a very long time here at her home church where she was saved and baptized went with us. We kept on for her to go up and join the youth in the singing that she had not been a part of for a long time. She went up with haste, not really feeling it in her heart. By the 3rd song you could see her getting antsy, the holy spirit grabbed her and she broke down into a smile, a laughter, and tears with her arm and hand up to the Lord. Out of no where came testimony as she said afterwards that she could not hold back. God is great all the time, all the time God is great. Just had to share as this touched me beyond words can explain.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 31, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've seen so much lately that I am certain He is reaching out for this nation and this world one more time. I encouraged the lost at my church last night to seek Him while He may be found. Tomorrow may be too late to decide to follow Him.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 31, 2015)

j_seph said:


> We went to evening church service yesterday to hear a friend preach for his last time in the church we attend before he begins an 11 month, 11 country mission trip. My girlfriends daughter whom hasn't been in a very long time here at her home church where she was saved and baptized went with us. We kept on for her to go up and join the youth in the singing that she had not been a part of for a long time. She went up with haste, not really feeling it in her heart. By the 3rd song you could see her getting antsy, the holy spirit grabbed her and she broke down into a smile, a laughter, and tears with her arm and hand up to the Lord. Out of no where came testimony as she said afterwards that she could not hold back. God is great all the time, all the time God is great. Just had to share as this touched me beyond words can explain.



I'm very happy for you and her. Just goes to show that sometimes  doing and doing things is where the HS is at. 

Happy, happy, happy.


----------

